# Upcoming ODNR Meetings and Events



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ODNR has released their spring schedule of open houses, council meetings, and hearings for 2005. These events are open and public participation is encouraged. Anyone interested in providing input and participating in Ohio s professional wildlife management process is welcome. Fish and wildlife biologists along with law enforcement officers will be on hand to answer questions and receive comments. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/News/councilmeetings_05.htm

Thanks for the heads up Atrkyhntr!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

No Prob...









This is when you guys who want to make a change or submit your ideas about your favorite fish or game animal can do just that...

I posted somewhere before how a group of us kept pushing for 2 way radios to be good to go during deer season as a safety factor and I think we helped make that a reality


----------

